# [SOLVED] Cannot Install Direct X



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey I accidentally deleted DirectX through the Registry Editor on my Vista laptop and when I tried to reinstall DirectX it again this message showed up:

An internal system error occurred.
Please refer to DXError.log and DirectX.log in your Windows folder to
determine problem.

I also tried installing older versions of DirectX and tried installing it in safe mode but the same error comes up.

I reopened the Registry Editor and the DirectX file is still there but the only thing in it is a icon called (Default) and I also checked dxdiag and it says I have DirectX 11 but when ever I try to play a game it says:

The latest version of Microsoft DirectX(r) is required to play this game.

I cannot use System Restore because I didn't set a restore point.

Any idea how I can fix this?


----------



## wadmancpu (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

So you have system restore shut down? Unless you shut it down it will automatically create restore points. Here's an uninstaller for directx you can try assuming restore is out of the question. Run the uninstaller then try to reinstall. DirectX Eradicator 2.0


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

When I opened the System Restore program It says "No restore points have been created on your computer's system disk." and the only available option is to click Cancel (Back and Next are grayed out). But I don't remember shutting down the program ever. Ill try the uninstaller and see if that works.


----------



## wadmancpu (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

To turn system restore on: 


 Open System by clicking the Start button







, clicking Control Panel, clicking System and Maintenance, and then clicking System. 
 In the left pane, click System Protection.







If you are prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.
 To turn on System Protection for a hard disk, select the check box next to the disk, and then click OK.
– or –
To turn off System Protection for a hard disk, clear the check box next to the disk, and then click OK.


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

System Protection was on the whole time. Can Disk Defragmenter remove restore points? Also when I run the DirectX Eradicator this comes up.

WARNING: Uninstalling DirectX can Lead to system instability and may 
render Windows inoperable. Are you sure you want to continue?

Should I create a restore point before I run the uninstaller incase it messes up my computer?


----------



## wadmancpu (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Defrag shouldn't remove the restore points. I would set a restore point AND backup any critical data to disks or an external drive. Try this to get system restore functional- 


Click *Star*t then My *Computer*.
On the *Tools* menu, then *Folder Options*.
On the View tab, click “*Show hidden files and folders*”.
Clear the Hide protected operating system files (Recommended) check box. Click *Yes *when you are prompted to confirm the change.
Click *OK. *
Right-click the *System Volume Information* folder in the root folder, and then click *Properties*.
If the Read-only attributes is checked, uncheck it and click, * OK *
Now try creating a restore point.
 Warning: Remember to hide the hidden System Files when done.

If that doesn't work try this: 
*1.* Open the Start Menu.

*2.* Click on the *Computer* button.

*3.* Right click on your hard drive and click on *Properties*.

*4.* Click on the *Tools* tab.

*5.* Click on *Check Now* under the Error checking section. (See circled in red below)​*6.* Click on *Continue* in the UAC prompt.

*7.* Make sure both options are checked. (See screenshot below)
*NOTE:* _The *Automatically fix file system errors* box will be checked by default_.

*8.* Click on the *Start* button.






​*9.* You will get a pop-up window saying, "Windows can't check this disk while it's use". (See screenshot below)

*10.* Click on the *Schedule disk check* button for chkdsk to run the next time you restart your computer.​ See if a restore point appears.


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Okay
When I clicked yes to continue the DirectX Eradicator this message showed up:

"This version of Windows is not supported. DirectX Eradicator will close."

I clicked yes and it said this:

"DirectX Eradicator needs to restart your machine, press OK to restart now."

I clicked OK and nothing happens.


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

The DirectX EZ didn't work.


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Well when I go into the repair menu and I click Next the Browse for Folder window pops up and it says "Please locate to 'sources' directory from system setup disk." I don't know were that is.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Hi, I don't know how to repair a DirectX registry muckup, I doubt anybody could manually it is so embedded. And you do not say what version of Vista you have, or if SP's are included. The Direct x was updated by the SP's, so what version you have... 

Now the "sources" refers to a folder on the installation Vista DVD, it appears to want you to have this in the drive. How this will work concerns me as the "sources" folder requires Install.wmi to be expanded (ie extracted). From this we can determine the correct Image folder for your version (eg Ultimate 32 bit is 4) then this image expanded to extract and copy files ... maybe it does this (cleaver little program if so) OR direct x is same for all versions... How the sp's are handled I don't know.

It might work, I do not know, be prepared though for a reinstall.


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

I found a CD that came with the computer called TOSHIBA Recovery and Applications/Drivers.
And the description says "The software include on this Recovery disc was pre-installed on your hard drive at the factory and may only be used for backup and recovery of your Toshiba computer system."

Do you think if I run this it will fix DirectX?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

If you decide to use it or the recovery partition one, all your files and personal stuff will be deleted so you must do a complete backup. According to Toshiba, the disc isn't for a Repair/Install. It brings your computer back to it's as delivered state. I'd stick with this forum for a while since a clean reinstall is too drastic for this problem.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Check out this MS site: Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - DirectX End-User Runtime
Then go to Windows Update and probably try for Version 11.


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

I tried that the same error showed up.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Hi IHat, both Vista and Seven do not have CD's they have a DVD (there is simply too much data to fit on a cd) and as I said it expects you to have the installation Media (DVD) in the drive so it can extract the relevant files. I note this is not a free program.

The Toshiba recovery disk has Vista on it however the images are encrypted so I doubt you will be able to use it. Any copy of Vista will do the job(they all have every version on them) as long as it is 32 or 64 whichever you have, borrow one from a friend. 

I hope it works for you.


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

So wait are you saying the CD wont fix DirectX?


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Were can I find a copy of vista?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Most computer shops sell it. If you try to find a bargain online you might not be getting an authentic copy. Since there's no guarantee on the Repair/Install working and you were thinking of a clean install, maybe an upgrade to Windows7 makes sense.


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Alright what is someone else who has a Vista goes into there registry editor copys the direct x files, sends them to me and I put them in my regeditor. Would that work or dose it have to be the same model computer?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Try this: DirectX: Description of the DirectX Diagnostic Tool


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Well I ran the DirectX Diagnostic tool and no errors or warnings showed up.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Try a game again. Maybe it will work.


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Well I tried to run two games called Forsaken World and League of Legends (both require DirectX I think) and they work. But when ever I try to run a Steam game (ALL of my games) it says. 

Steam - latest DirectX required

The latest version of Microsoft DirectX(r) is required
to play (game name).


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Send Steam a support ticket. In the meantime, try deleting Steam and re-installing. It sounds as if DirectX 11 is really OK on your machine.


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Alright Ill try that. Also I contacted the Reinstall DirectX EZ support like iHat suggested and this is what they said.

The only thing you need to do is to insert the operating system installation disc and find the 'sources' fold on the disc.
If you don't have one, we can help you to create a DirectX packet to solve this problem.
Currently, we can only create the DirectX packet for our registered users.

Ill try looking for the operating system installation disc but if I don't have it what should I do?


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Also my computer is a TOSHIBA Satellite L305D


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Alright so I tried deleting and reinstalling Steam the same error shows up and Steam support never got back to me. Should I just do what the DirectX EZ people suggested and fully purchase the program so they can send me a packet to fix DirectX?

(Sorry for triple posting I don't know how to edit and/or delete posts)


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

The reason the poster recommending DirectX EZ was deleted (all 6 posts) was he was just advertising a product. Go to the Microsoft site: Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - DirectX End-User Runtime and give it a try.


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

I tried that and the same error shows up 

"An internal system error occurred.
Please refer to DXError.log and DirectX.log in your Windows folder to
determine problem."

What would I need to do to reset my computer back to when I first got it without using system restore.
I have all of my personal files and stuff on CDs so I don't care if I lose stuff.
Also since DirectX is built in to my computer it should restore those files I deleted right?

If restoring my computer back is not an option what would you suggest I do?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

See my Post #12. You should also have the Vista ability to restore to the factory specs on a separate partition (D:?), If neither is true, then you need to purchase Vista or upgrade to Windows 7.


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Okay any idea how to access the recovery partition?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

If you have one, Your Windows Explorer will show a drive letter (usually d which should have it exclusively unless you put other things on it.
Sorry, I forgot it's a Toshiba laptop. Turn off the computer and disconnect everything except the power plug, keyboard, mouse and monitor. Hold down the zero key and restart the computer and the Recovery Wizard will appear. Go through the steps that will get you back to the original configuration. It will restart when finished. Don't forget to back up all your data and you're going to have to reinstall your programs. Run Windows Update as many times as necessary to bring your computer properly protected with service packs and others . This is going to take a few hours so be prepared.


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Alright man thanks Ill try it out and let you know how it goes!


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Alright about this recovery wizard thing. The only thing like that was called TOSHIBA Recovery Wizard and when I clicked next it said to put in recovery disc 1. Is that the CD I found a few posts back?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

Toshiba has another recovery process. If you have disc1+2 or more the process is different. Try putting your disc in as requested in my Post #12. If it doesn't work, leave the disc in, turn off the laptop and restart and press "R" when asked while you're still in the boot screen. Now press "F" to format. Here's where I don't know your situation. The process might ask for Disk 2 and if you don't have it, ugh.


----------



## SuperVillain (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Cannot Install Direct X*

I tried it and it worked!!
Thank you so much for taking the time to help me fix this!


----------

